# What home/property defenses are used or needed these days?



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

So there are things that we've done, and many more things that remain to be done ... where is everyone else at, these days?

For the interior, we've got guns inside the home (never enough, or up to date), to handle various critter scenarios and home defense. Shotgun & rifle are hanging in readily available racks near the doors, and handgun is available at bedside; ammo, flashlights, etc are all at hand. Deadbolts, heavy metal screen doors, etc.

For the exterior, LED spotlights come on with movement, so we can both see that something is happening, and possibly see what is causing it. We are finally getting fences going up (have 40 acres to get done), with a fence jig built, and wood/cattle-panel fence modules popping out whenever time and weather permit. We've even added a dog recently, and thanks to a vehicle awaiting a new engine, it always looks like someone is home.

However, what is missing? What are you doing or planning at your home & property?


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

I added the dead vehicle (awaiting an engine), because we've never been hit (10 years on the property) with burglary, but nearby rural properties/homes have been hit, and hard. I may have to patent this, in the form of a "fake car" (vs car on blocks).

My theory so far is that thieve(s) are driving by looking for "empty" homes or nobody at home, and then they target that place.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Any good, self respecting thief always cases the joint first...When satisfied a given place is worth their while, they first enter (locks only keep honest people out. Don't bother with them.), preferably when nobody is home, then look around to find the good stuff, then leave to see if some silent alarm went off and the cops will arrive. If not, then they re-enter to grab the goods and run. (If caught on the first entry, it's only a break & enter rap if they get found with empty hands)....I don't know how rural amateurs work.

I always thought gun safes kinda defeat the purpose of owning a gun, don't they? What are you going to do, ask the thief to wait a minute while I try to remember the combination to the safe?

Personally, I have mixed emotions about the recent controversy over respect for The Law. When in an emergency and seconds count, call The Cops...They'll be there in 20 minutes.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Gun safes are for storage of guns not used for self or home protection.

Security cameras are a good deterrent, they should be placed where they can be seen, where you can see faces of intruders and should have overlapping coverage so you will see if someone tries to take one out.

Quite often homes are invaded when someone is home so a car out front doesn't always help. Our police report frequently lists home invasions or thefts when people are home. Someone walked into our house while hubby was in the back section. Locking your door keeps an invader from just walking inside. The sound of the door being kicked in or a window being broken gives you time to get your weapon from wherever you keep it.

True, locks keep semi honest people out. They delay dishonest people but do not always prevent theft or invasion.

Things to remember if you have to use a firearm on an invader;
Your gun *WILL* be confiscated. An inexpensive and easily replacable gun is a better protection option than an expensive heirloom.
In some states, Ohio is one, you cannot shoot someone just for walking through your unlocked door. At least that is what the attorneys in the concealed carry course tell you.
You will have to pay to defend yourself in court. Maybe the state won't press charges or conduct an investigation but be prepared for one.
Shooting someone will make a mess on your carpet. But better to clean up the mess than be the mess.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Dogs are only as good as their training. I like them! Guns different thing, someone has to use them. If you're not home the dogs are great. My insurance company would have a fit on the dog stuff. There's only two people who could come to my house and open the door for the outside dogs. The main one is going to be a little more...


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm really not too paranoid. We have multiple properties and just do the basics; keep buildings locked up, don't leave anything tempting in sight of the road, and stay in contact with the neighbors to keep an eye out for suspicious activity around the neighborhood. Your neighbors are really your best insurance.

I do keep most of my expensive firearms locked up in gun safes bolted to the concrete floor, so getting them would be difficult, but there are still lots of other valuables; tools, equipment, etc. within the buildings that could be stolen pretty easily. Just about any building can be gotten into pretty quickly by anyone that knows anything about how they are built. I'm not a fan of fancy security systems or alarms, as they tend to result in lots of false alarms that scare people and waste law enforcement time. 

We do keep a few firearms handy and loaded but have to be very mindful of them when grandkids, etc. are around. A good outdoor dog that barks when people or varmints come around is a great deterrence. Keep your insurance paid up, but don't go through life worrying all the time about things you can't do a lot about.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> ....but don't go through life worrying all the time about things you can't do a lot about.


EXCELLENT advice.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I use zero lighting outside. It is cave dark some nights. If a meth head has his night vision goggles he might maneuver the property ok but not as quickly as the hounds.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> So there are things that we've done, and many more things that remain to be done ... where is everyone else at, these days?
> 
> For the interior, we've got guns inside the home (never enough, or up to date), to handle various critter scenarios and home defense. Shotgun & rifle are hanging in readily available racks near the doors, and handgun is available at bedside; ammo, flashlights, etc are all at hand. Deadbolts, heavy metal screen doors, etc.
> 
> ...


When I bought my first home in April, I quickly noticed things were going missing. Just weird, odd things --- my mom's hand spade off the porch, the grate out of the inside of a large grill in my carport, my chicken feeder (*** - that one was actually expensive to replace!). A broken odometer. Like, just stuff that I normally wouldn't consider high value theft targets. I also suspect my mail was being stolen (like, junk magazines, not even the good USPS stuff).

I got Suki in June. Some kind of doberman-husky-wolfdog mix. She's got a thunder bark, you can hear it from my parent's house 2700 feet away through the woods -- and she's proven she can jump fences and is super vocal when people hang around in front of the house for just a tad too long. Ever since she chased some woman down the road (oops, heh), none of my stuff has gone missing.

I also have a sheltie inside the house. She may be a small package, but she will charge, buff, and make a TON of noise if someone is coming into the house without being let in. She is bribe-proof, too, and no amount of cajoling or free treats is going to persuade her that you're supposed to be there.

Honestly, I feel a good dog that isn't going to be easily "bribed" is probably the best tool for first line home defense.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

All good advice, and will take some pondering ... The good news is we are pretty much home all the time. The vehicles always make it look like someone is here. I didn't realize bad guys were just walking in anyway, but I hope the fencing/dog projects will curb the majority of that, and our remoteness will curb the rest. It's just those BG's that case, look for targets, and come back ... that's what I've been lucky on, and want to defeat.

I do have checklist items to add more cameras everywhere; while most of these await power or cabling or such, I have some game cameras up (not all have held up to the weather).

I did want to add a security system ... not to call the police, because a.) they would laugh, and 2.) they won't bother driving out for much less than a murder these days. county is just too rural, not enough deputies. I am hoping that the high-decibel alarm would at least PO the burglars while they are attempting to steal.

I don't follow the zero-lighting scheme, unless it is purely a "combined with dog" tactic. I can barely walk upright with good lighting and such. But, being a light sleeper, the lights coming on, or little noises and such, are enough to make me do a round of walking and checking things out. With enough cameras, I hope to cut that walking part out ...

Great ideas!


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> ...snip... It's just those BG's that case, look for targets, and come back ... that's what I've been lucky on, and want to defeat...snip...
> Great ideas!


One large step towards defeating them is vigilance and knowing your surroundings. Communicating with neighbors help with this as well. 
If you see a car cruising in the area that is out of place or stopping at multiple driveways, this should be a huge red flag. Let the neighbors know as well. 
If you see a tweaker out for a stroll.... well lets just say, they don't exercise for their health...

You don't have to confront them, but sometimes it helps to let them know that YOU know they are there. 
Make it obvious, stand in the middle of your drive with your phone recording them so they can see the phone (or camera). Again share with the neighbors.
On that note, some folks get a bit touchy about being recorded (_the guilty flee when no man pursueth_) so be prepared to "encourage" them on their way elsewhere if necessary. 

You don't need a full blown neighborhood watch, just open lines of communication.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> All good advice, and will take some pondering ... The good news is we are pretty much home all the time. The vehicles always make it look like someone is here. I didn't realize bad guys were just walking in anyway, but I hope the fencing/dog projects will curb the majority of that, and our remoteness will curb the rest. It's just those BG's that case, look for targets, and come back ... that's what I've been lucky on, and want to defeat.
> 
> I do have checklist items to add more cameras everywhere; while most of these await power or cabling or such, I have some game cameras up (not all have held up to the weather).
> 
> ...


The zero lighting scheme is dogs don't need it. One of the first things I do is disconnect the interior lights on a truck. It's a work in progress. Stay vigilant...


----------



## WinonaRail (May 20, 2020)

After a rash of minor vandalism, I installed a driveway alarm and another at my pole barn. I have multiple trail cams set up at entrances. Doors stay locked unless we're using them. I have several motion lights covering all sides of the house plus the barn. Naturally I have a small arsenal in the house along with a large dog. I'm really not paranoid. I just don't desire to be an easy target. Everything I've done is DIY stuff and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

TripleD said:


> The zero lighting scheme is dogs don't need it. One of the first things I do is disconnect the interior lights on a truck. It's a work in progress. Stay vigilant...


Why do you disconnect the interior lights?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

67drake said:


> Why do you disconnect the interior lights?


In case I need to slip out to the truck to go across the pasture. Probably not needed but just one of those things.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Aha.
I was just wondering. When I was in high school I opened my car door one morning to leave for school. I saw my dome light sitting on the seat. I thought that was odd. I sat down and saw that someone had stole my car stereo overnight! I figured the deadbeat didn’t want the interior light on as he undid the stereo. So he reached up and pulled it out.
Joke was on him- the stereo didn’t work! Still pisses ya off though.


----------



## audacity (Feb 14, 2020)

67drake said:


> Aha.
> I was just wondering. When I was in high school I opened my car door one morning to leave for school. I saw my dome light sitting on the seat. I thought that was odd. I sat down and saw that someone had stole my car stereo overnight! I figured the deadbeat didn’t want the interior light on as he undid the stereo. So he reached up and pulled it out.
> Joke was on him- the stereo didn’t work! Still pisses ya off though.


Reminds me of when I stopped at my uncle's house and had taken in a bag of fast food. Came back out and found someone had rushed in and broken into my car.

They snatched an old duffel bag, my paycheck, and my wallet. I bet they thought they got off real slick. Joke's on them: All the cards were expired, you can't cash a check that is neither endorsed nor cancelled, and the duffel bag will stuffed full of garbage out of my desk at work. I immediately called my bank to cancel my debit card. My credit was already frozen.

They must have been really angry because they used my ID to sign up for a bunch of magazines... which, they apparently paid for, because I sure didn't.

But yeah -- I was initially really mad. Just the audacity of it, in a nicer neighborhood -- I knew it had to be one of the neighbor's kids who just saw an opportunity and sprinted out to take it.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Same here, my parents lived in a real nice neighborhood at THAT time. Everyone knew my car and me as it was loud and fast. But anybody stealing car stereos is usually kind of young. All the young guys knew me, so they knew the stereo didn’t work. There was a 30 something year old deadbeat that lived on the next block. Lived with mommy. He was always up to something shady. I’m almost positive it was him,I couldn’t prove it was him though.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I use zero lighting outside. It is cave dark some nights. If a meth head has his night vision goggles he might maneuver the property ok but not as quickly as the hounds.


Thieves love a little light....What are the chances someone is looking just at the moment a guy is snooping around?..But outside lighting on all the time gives the thief an advantage-- he doesn't know your place very well. Now, a guy snooping around with a flashlight-- THAT would draw attention.

Living in a rural setting with abundant wild life around, a motion sensor light would be going on and off like a strobe light at a 70s disco...and it would almost never be because a thief set it off.

BTW-- fake video cameras are as good as real ones to prevent crime. Put them in easy to see places.

I finally got around to putting up "NoTresspassing: signs....I had to. I was running out of places to bury bodies.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Signs posted on the perimeter indicating security cameras, even if you don't have any will work.
I've posted about zero lighting before and I understand those who prefer lights on the outside at night. Outside lighting is like a deadbolt; it will deter the honest and the rookies.
My buildings are far off the road, so there are few people who would know how to navigate around at night. Run thru a typical rural yard in the dark and you will crack shins on implements and junk and break ankles in holes and end up end over end.
It was common here during the census for people in the country to be suspicious of census workers. A common ploy is for someone to walk up to a house under the guise of looking for their dog, or asking directions, etc. They are casing and counting occupants.
Lights and cameras and a barking dog will deter the rookies.
Guns and biting dogs will deter the experience.
Nothing deters a tweaker.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I've been on our 10 acre rural property for 27 years so far with no incidents of vandalism, or theft (knock on wood). There is always a car or two in the driveway, and my my wife comes, and goes throughout the day working from home, and visiting job sites when needed. Our 4 dogs (one big, 3 small) alert us to ANYTHING that is happening but we don't take chances on leaving barn doors open to snoop through, or leave any machinery, ATVs in sight. 

We have guns, but mostly for recreational shooting, but honestly, we have thought about leaving them in a more accessible area than a locked 800# gun safe...I always have one ready in my car though !


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jan 5, 2021

I used to spend a lot of time as a kid wandering around the farm after dark. You can't catch lightning bugs or look at stars carrying a flashlight. My night vision was so good that I could navigate an obstacle course with a half moon for light. Never had a problem with being out wandering at our place after dark until some people started messing with stuff at one of the neighbors. Now they and their dog get nervous when they hear me out and about after dark.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

One of my dogs alerted me to an issue outside in the middle of the night, so another dog and I went to look. There was a vehicle sitting outside my back gate (in the national forest) with it's brights on so I couldn't see anything. While I was debating with myself as to go get my shot gun, my large wolf dog came out and stood beside me, hackles raised and growling deep in his chest. With the appearance of 3 large dogs, the truck turned around and left.

The reason I was debating with myself, is that I lived alone, was gone to work for 11-12 hours a day. If my home was being cased, when I was gone, they'd know there was at least one gun in the house when they came back.

Yeah dogs - my first line of defense.

Found out later that the two in the truck had been robbing a lot of vacant summer homes in the very rural area.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 1/5/21 7:14 AM CST

My home is protected by No Trespassing signage ,perimeter fencing, firearms , two concealed rotor mounted cameras I can use to view the fenced area from inside my house if my dogs with good hearing alert me and I haven't lost anything in 25 years and held a few who couldn't read at gunpoint as we waited on the county patrol to respond to my call.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I live in an old mobile home and drive an old truck. Both visible from the fairly heavily traveled paved road. It doesn't look like there would be much that's valuable. Only a few people have not got the message over the years. 

One summer afternoon a car load of teenagers pulled into the front yard while I was out puttering around. They said they were low on gas and asked where the nearest gas station was. The last thing I do every night before bed is walk the dog. Typically we go down our side of the road's ditch. That night was dark and we were along the ditch when the same car goes past the driveway. It stopped a bit beyond where we were standing and out of sight of the house. Three guys get out of the car, run to the driveway, and come on to the front yard. At this point I spoke up in my deepest voice, "Can I help you?". They were tripping over each other in their haste to run back to the car.They jumped in and peeled out. I didn't stop laughing for 5 minutes. The only thing that would have made it better is if I could have racked the slide on the 870. 

The new place is about 6 miles down a gravel road and another half mile down a minimum maintenance unplowed road then a half mile on a logging road. It's dead end all the way so evildooers have to come back out the same way they went in and could be easily trapped. I do have a fire number but no little green sign at the end of the logging road announcing there is a building back there. I do worry a little bit that the barn could be burgled but I am there most of the summer and they would have a hard time getting any of the big stuff like the camper or tractor or backhoe out of there in the winter.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Plenty of times, I have stood in my front yard with my arms crossed staring a stopped vehicle near my rural property...My 65# Aussie at my side looking like we mean business. I also notice, and mentally record the description of slow moving vehicles (only 2 driveways within 1/2 mile of mine).


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so poor that if anyone breaks in, they'll probably leave me something.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

We live in private forest lands 1.5 miles up logging trails on a dead end. There's only one full time neighbor a mile away. We have had the standard snooping and back road cruising and a few break ins at cabins. There aren't many.

1st, we put up a perimeter fence, 600' of 5' non-climb with 2 rows of barbed on top. That fixed it for the bears, cougars, bobcats, coyotes, etc. Then we put up a 5/8" cable gate a 1/4 mile away. Thieves are mostly lazy and don't want to walk that far. 3rd we bought 4 wireless ultrasonic sensors and the base unit. They are Dakota Alert units and will transmit almost a 1/4 mile through dense forest. Supposed to transmit most of a mile if clear flat ground. 4th, we have 3 Catahoula dogs and they aren't used to strangers and someone would be real stupid to cross the gate. 5th, we have the standard (and some not so standard) firearms but they haven't been needed since we put up the perimeter fence.

All in all, the perimeter fence has been the best investment. We have only lost one sheep since that went up to a young, stupid male cougar. Never got it but it hasn't come back. Before the fence we lost many turkeys, ducks and some chickens and had feed cans toppled and more. One bear and one bobcat are now worm food.

One on going problem with no solution is the darned timber rattlers and western rattlers. This was a bad summer for them. Oh, yeah, and the dang field mice of course.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Get some guineas, plant some lemon grass around the perimeter of the house.
My wife used to lay out packets of bagged mothballs. It worked but you wouldn't have wanted to stand outside of the front door for long.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Makes you wonder if the field mice (problem) leads to more rattlers (solution) per Nature's way. I had gopher holes, and found a gigantic rattler going in and out of them ... I decided to let it do its thing, as I don't like the gopher (holes).

I can't do anything about the field mice in the fields & forests around me, as I think they are prevalent everywhere. But, since I put in the JAWS mouse traps around the house, they just aren't a problem any more. The mice come in dribbles and waves, but the traps take them out when they get near. One more "system" needed around the homestead (pest control, predator control, etc).


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mice absolutely bring predators 

setting up nests with wooden eggs or glass eggs may also help remove the snake issue

lots of mouse traps help with mice , barrel type repeating traps 

a friend of mine grew up in the WV hills a yippy little dog that patrolled the yard each morning and a 410 were the solution to rattlers 

apparently training a dog to hate snakes wasn't too hard , I have never tried.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Makes you wonder if the field mice (problem) leads to more rattlers (solution) per Nature's way. I had gopher holes, and found a gigantic rattler going in and out of them ... I decided to let it do its thing, as I don't like the gopher (holes).
> 
> I can't do anything about the field mice in the fields & forests around me, as I think they are prevalent everywhere. But, since I put in the JAWS mouse traps around the house, they just aren't a problem any more. The mice come in dribbles and waves, but the traps take them out when they get near. One more "system" needed around the homestead (pest control, predator control, etc).


We do have guineas and appreciate them dearly. So do the dogs. When the guineas fire up the dogs go nuts. The dogs have learned the alarm messages "Alert Zone 1", 2, 3, 4 so they know which direction to run. Its cute. As for the rattle snakes, last year was the first time I killed any. We have always grabbed the snake pole and moved them back into the trees. But last summer they were getting into places that were just too dangerous.

BTW, another pest: wood rats and sometimes a squirrel. It's absolutely terrifying (and expensive) what one wood rat can do under your rig.










Rattle snake meat isn't something I'd do again. There are much better things out there. But I can say I've done it.










Bubba and one of his sisters. Way smart dogs. Bullheaded breed.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JRHill02 said:


> We live in private forest lands 1.5 miles up logging trails on a dead end. There's only one full time neighbor a mile away. We have had the standard snooping and back road cruising and a few break ins at cabins. There aren't many.
> 
> 1st, we put up a perimeter fence, 600' of 5' non-climb with 2 rows of barbed on top. That fixed it for the bears, cougars, bobcats, coyotes, etc. Then we put up a 5/8" cable gate a 1/4 mile away. Thieves are mostly lazy and don't want to walk that far. 3rd we bought 4 wireless ultrasonic sensors and the base unit. They are Dakota Alert units and will transmit almost a 1/4 mile through dense forest. Supposed to transmit most of a mile if clear flat ground. 4th, we have 3 Catahoula dogs and they aren't used to strangers and someone would be real stupid to cross the gate. 5th, we have the standard (and some not so standard) firearms but they haven't been needed since we put up the perimeter fence.
> 
> ...


At my place, mice have done more damage to vehicles and saddles than any thief ever has. Good looking dogs.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We pretty much just keep our buildings locked and secured. I lock the house if I'm going to town. I have big dogs; a collie and a lab...neither know for their guard dog abilities. They would lick someone to death. I do carry a handgun pretty much all of the time. I am home alone quite often sometimes for weeks at a time. Its pretty easy to see when Hubby is traveling if you want to case the joint. I like to practice shooting on our range so if anyone is watching, they will see I am an EXCELLENT shot.  Honestly, I don't worry about it much. I've never not felt safe where I live.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Anyway, I know this thread started out with security against bad guys. But for the homesteader, however that is defined, its against anything that comes against you:
-Bad guys;
-Predators four legged, winged and crawling;
-Power and water;
-Heat;
-Weather;
-Sustenance;
-DIY stuff;
-Connectivity;
-Age.

Then there are services you pay for but maybe don't get at all or until after the fact like the road work or the Sheriff or wild fire. The list may include more or less esp if you are on a main road and/or have utilities and where y'all live. I'm not complaining except for the fact that I am getting older. I/we just can't keep up like we used to do. That sucks but it is the natural progression.

Security is a strategy. Bad guys and guns, for me, are at the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

hiddensprings said:


> We pretty much just keep our buildings locked and secured. I lock the house if I'm going to town. I have big dogs; a collie and a lab...neither know for their guard dog abilities. They would lick someone to death. I do carry a handgun pretty much all of the time. I am home alone quite often sometimes for weeks at a time. Its pretty easy to see when Hubby is traveling if you want to case the joint. I like to practice shooting on our range so if anyone is watching, they will see I am an EXCELLENT shot.  Honestly, I don't worry about it much. I've never not felt safe where I live.


Ladies are good shooters. Lord forbid that you need to rely on that skill.

DW and I have CCPs for whatever good that does. I've been pulled over and the cop sees the belt coiled up, asks to see the CCP - done deal. But I can't go across the river as that state doesn't honor our CCP. Why "did" I carry? I just might see that dang cougar, etc. on our trail. Oh yeah, I'm going to get the fire arm out of a lock box, load it and fire. Duh. It's gone. If I see it then its here. It smells the animals.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

We have dogs, pew pews and cameras. Haven't had any trouble yet.

I like the cameras. I can be anywhere in the world and see what is going on.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

True story.
Had four dogs, all good watch dogs. Anything came near the property they would let us know. My son always yelled at the dogs to shut up. One night someone stole the stereo from his car. Dogs never made a sound.
The oldest dog, Barney (border Collie mix) was probably in charge of that one.
Awesome dog, great sense of humor.

As far as security goes our schedules are such that someone is almost always home.
Got two good watch dogs, and best of all outstanding neighbors. We watch out for each other and take it seriously.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

JJ Grandits said:


> True story.
> Had four dogs, all good watch dogs. Anything came near the property they would let us know. My son always yelled at the dogs to shut up. One night someone stole the stereo from his car. Dogs never made a sound.
> The oldest dog, Barney (border Collie mix) was probably in charge of that one.
> Awesome dog, great sense of humor.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Neighbors are more important than distant immediate family when something comes up. Unfortunately almost are the neighbors have only weekend and vacation cabins. But there are no utilities for miles and miles.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I do the same as most people. I have a gate across my 1/4 mile long driveway, I planted osage orange along the front property line right up to the gate. This year as it grows, it will be woven to the neighbor next to it. A couple more years, no one is getting through that. I have signs that say things like "Dogs on Duty" and "DO NOT Leave your vehicle without escort". I keep buildings locked, I have very good locks on my doors, I have the typical firearms (plus a bunch of extras because I just like guns). I have one LGD, a mastiff, and a Presa Canario that will absolutely eat anyone or anything that comes onto the property unless I'm standing there. The dogs are the biggest deterrent to thieves and other interlopers in my opinion.


----------

